#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Адекватная критика буддизма

## Vargan

Кто-нибудь встречал "нормальную" критику буддизма как религиозно-социального института? Читать передергивания и подтусовки не приятно.

----------


## Ersh

Лучше читайте апологетику буддизма как религиозно-социального института  :Smilie:  
Толку столько же,  а читать приятней.

----------

Иван Петров (18.10.2010)

----------


## Ассаджи

Бывает толковая критика отдельных сторон буддизма в конкретных странах. Критика буддизма в целом, как правило, огульна, неточна и надумана.

----------


## Никита

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Бывает толковая критика отдельных сторон буддизма в конкретных странах. Критика буддизма в целом, как правило, огульна, неточна и надумана.*


Я иногда встречал приколы, типа буддизм - не религия, а собрание высказываний философов и сформированных в дисциплину :Wink:  .Сравнивают с конфуцианством.Кстати, Vargan,
зачем вам критика?

----------


## Борис

А еще эти кураевы и ему подобные убеждены, что, прочтя пару глав из буддологических работ, они буддизм знают лучше самого Шакьямуни!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Если бы только кураевы...

----------


## Ми_тя

А кто тут знает Буддизм лучше Шакьямуни?

----------


## Борис

Да не тут, а на курятнике.

----------


## Huandi

Лучше Шакьямуни буддизм знает любой буддолог. Ведь слово "буддизм" означает не столько Дхарму освобождения от сансары, сколько всю массу религии, философии и социальных институтов, скрывающихся под эти названием. Поэтому и "быть буддистом" часто означает принадлежать к определенным этим структурам. Нужно более четко различать, о чем именно идет речь, когда говорится "буддизм". 

В заглавном сообщении спрашивается именно о критике "социально-религиозных" институтов, а Шакьямуни об этом знать был не должен  :Smilie: .

----------

лесник (18.10.2010)

----------


## Spirit

Сидхартха Шудодханович Шакья (Будда) был специалистом по раннему буддизму...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Тера

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Spirit_ 
> *Сидхартха Шудодханович Шакья (Будда) был специалистом по раннему буддизму... *


Можно сказать, что из-за него-то и начался весь сыр-бор...  :Wink:

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

Хотите, чтобы пчёлы мёд критиковали?  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Кто-нибудь встречал "нормальную" критику буддизма как религиозно-социального института? Читать передергивания и подтусовки не приятно.


Думаю, что нет. Потому что ее в принципе быть не может. Более-менее объективный взгляд на буддийские институты может дать только научный подход, но в задачи ученого не входит критика буддизма. Критикуют, как правило, оппоненты, в большинстве случаев христиане. А у них очень тенденциозный подход. 

Другими словами, Вы можете почитать научные работы по интересующим Вас темам, чтобы увидеть картину, близкую к реальности.

----------


## куру хунг

*Граждане-товарищи буддисты, при написании сообщений не забываем обращать внимание на время написания предыдущих сообщений и дату открытия темы.
 Это может быть дополнительным приёмом помогающим совершенствовать вашу практику осознанности.*  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------

Tseten (18.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010)

----------


## Tseten

Археологи!  :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (18.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010)

----------


## лесник

:Smilie:  Мы работаем на вечность-)

----------

Tseten (18.10.2010), Буль (19.10.2010), куру хунг (18.10.2010)

----------

